# Help!!! Plugged duct and baby rejecting breast



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Ok so I'm very upset....could cry right now. I woke up this morning with painful left breast. I know that I have a plugged duct, so today I stayed home the whole day with my son trying to remedy the situation.
I've been drinking lots of water, taking emergenc -c. I have tried nursing him in several positions and I can't seem to knock it loose. I will say that I may have made it better, or I had more than one plugged duct.
Anyway, so we have been nursing like normal all day and tonight as I went to put him to sleep he kept rejecting the left breast. I had just taken a super hot shower then I even tried to pump and I only got about 1/2 ounce. So, I tried to put him on, again and again, and he kept popping off. Finally, he just cried till I had to stop and hand him of to my husband. Now my husband is bouncing him and he has a pacifier and he's fine.
Also, I had given him the right breast and he drained it and now I can't even feed him from that side. So, I'm starting to worry that I may need to give him some frozen breastmilk.
What should I do? Do you think I need to call dr and get an antibiotic? I don't think it's mastitis because I don't feel sick. My breast has a definite plug though and it's pretty large
Please help?!







:


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

How old is your ds? In my opinion, I wouldn't give frozen breastmilk, because then he will be even less likely to nurse on the left. He may be refusing because it is too full and he can't latch right? When I had plugged ducts, the thing that would help me was to put a heating pad on it for about 20 minutes, and then nurse or pump while gently massaging it. I would keep offering the left breast, and if he refuses it for too long, offer the right one.
You don't need an antibiotic for a plugged duct. Only if it develops into mastitis, where you have a fever, feel like you have the flu etc. A plugged duct is just that, and medicine can't help it. Do take care of yourself though, until you get it unplugged - rest, drink lots of water, and keep an eye on how you're feeling. I had a plugged duct a couple times a week when dd was a baby, and it never turned into mastitis.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm guessing 1/2 oz is alot less than you usually pump. So from baby's POV, mom keeps giving him a breast that he can't get the milk out of like usual, and that is very frustrating! Can you hand express? If he won't latch today perhaps you could give him the right side until he is less hungry, but not until the breast is drained, and then try the left side. Plugged ducts can last days, just keep working it out with hot showers, warm compress. I also took ibuprofen sometimes for the swelling. And I used cool packs after nursing for swelling. If he gets upset take a little break, try again. Put some expressed milk on your nipple to get him to latch on good.

Please consider what is causing the plug too, tight bra/clothes, thrush?


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

yippy....My plugged duct is gone. I put a heating pad on it this morning for about an hour and I alternately feed Gavin and pumped. I gave it a break, about 2 hours then when I latched him on again he starting gulping like crazy so I massaged it out....yeah.
Thanks for your advice....
As far as causes, I think it could be a couple of things. Mostly, my new Mobywrap. I love it and wear it often and it definitiely stimulates a stronger let down. Also, on Monday I knocked my breast pretty hard getting my stroller out of the trunk? I'm thinking this could have irritated the situation...


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

YAY, mama!


----------

